# break out the horse show pics



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

cmon i know you've got TONS of em 
and not just the glamorous ones either.........:shock:
haha, all that "behind the scenes" stuff is fair game

heres some of my own un-glamorous pics 









not exactly photogenic eh?









not lovin the helmet requirement haha









on the road









wasting pictures 









rain...............theres a cowboy hat under there somewhere









gettin pretty









triplets! gotta love schooling shows









waiting......









love her donkey ears :mrgreen: my babygirl









haha YAY more waiting









interesting shot of him


YOUR TURN


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

What an interesting thread! I don't have many show photos... but I can use the ones from my gelding's first inhand show last April. All photos are with my best mate who led him - he's a big boy with bigggg movement.. and I couldn't show him to the best he could be.










Fixing something up..










Trotting!










The proud Mummy coming over to see her clever boy!










Getting third in Best Gelding.










After winning third in Best Presented.










Evo showing just how tall he is... lol. Even made my friend look tiny for a change!










Taking Evo over to see some mates.










Done his job! Now it's time to chill lol. That makeup stayed on for days... he's just a pansy!

I can't wait til April this year... it's Honey's turn 
x


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

aawwwwwww... they are so cute


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Show pics? I've got lots!









Shelby and I waiting in between classes.









Waiting to get hitched.









Cliff Meeting Zoe.









Ellie in leadline.









Winning the Class.









03' World Show









Zoe at two.









Zoe as a weanling.









My dad with Cliff.









In the cart.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter Hack class, I was a little worried because this was D's first 2'6" fence class lol.


Woodland Stallion station Pleasure class. His working canter, we got 2nd!

1st in English Eq, looking at this pic I don't know how lol.

1st walk trot pleasure


Jumpers at show of champions 2nd place.

Butt shot in my EQ class lol 2nd woot woot

Shasta College Holloween Horse show, halter - 2nd


Red Bluff Fair - English pleasure - 3rd


waiting left to right:
Rider: Maria & Reiner Rider: Alex & Perpatrator aka Adam Rider: ME! Fae & Dartanion


Winning English Daily High Point (the guy on the ground I use to show horses in showmanship and halter for, he's sold a lot of them now).

Lol warming up, gah we kind of look western but he doesn't move western lol.

Waiting for showmanship left to right:
Handler: Breeze & Angle, Maria & Reiner, Fae and Dartanion

Getting 2nd in my pleasure class, The woman on the bay with the blaze is my friend Pam  and her AQHA horse Bippity Bobin Along.

Yeah, that's all for now .


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I've only been to one show (my first ever! lol, at least I came back with a 2nd place ribbion!)









wow, very bad eq. >.<









Making Jumpy look good.

If you didn't notice, Jumpy has no left eye! He was the star of that show as EVERYONE noticed him.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol haha very good pictures...


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

2002 Congress - 10th place small fry Horsemanship










Hangin out at the 04-05 Florida Gulf Coast Show. I got over 25 points that week!!!











My old horse, Check My Zip.












Me and Zip To Reality 'Ziggy' at one of our first shows together. We got 1st in showmanship =]











Waitin in line to get our picture taken at the 07 congress











07 Congress finalist in equitation and performance halter.












Showmanship in DE.












lunging.











08 DE sun circuit


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my first shows! haha I look funny!

On the rail! Both of our horse are on the same stride haha!









Actually I'm 8 months Prego in these pics!


















I think you can see the belly in this one! haha!









Taking a Hay Break!









Resting the feet!










Oh the waiting!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's some of my older show pictures from about 3 or 4 years ago.

This is Me and Peach before our classes. It was extremely wet that day.









This is Peach and me in one of our classes. I know that my arms are completely wrong but, I was just starting to show so.









Me on Drummer. This is the year after I rode Peach, but before Meg.









And again it's Peach. She had no idea, but that was my first 2nd place ribbon.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Winning yearling lunge line at the futurity


taking 6th over all in Open hunter halter geldings at the 2007 Pinto World show



entering at the 2008 pinto world show


warming up for a class with AJ


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Oppps overjumped.











Waiting











In the ring










Os off to Olympian Jimmy Elder 











Jimmy Elder Amie and Spy


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a couple... lol
Beginning of the day, all tacked up and ready to go. her mane looks completely white in this picture.








Starting our trail class








Going over the bridge








Doing a circle in the box








The gait..








From a different show..








Some western class.. don't remember








Just thought I'd share a couple..


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

warming up: 










very concentrated:  











in the ring: 










2nd!!!!:


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

These pictures are from Saturday. I've only been riding Lacy for about a month, and this was her first time being ridden indoors as well as with other horses. She was a nervous wreck, but we did well and got 5th place out of 8. It was supposed to be an english and western walk/trot class, but we were the only english pair in the class.

Here's us in the warmup ring:









Us getting right before the class:









During the class:


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, there are some gorgeous horses on here! 

My fat little welsh pony looks rather out of place ... but here she is, being shown in youngstock classes as a three year old ...










It was her first show and although she spent most of it on her back legs I was still very pleased with her.

Lui and I waiting to go in the in-hand class









A quick polo between classes









The ridden class









Our latest, stressage just before Christmas


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

If you want to talk about not fitting in, try taking a draft horse to a show full of quarter horses and paints. Not to mention being the only english person in the class you're in...


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

At least you'll stand out and people'll remember you! LOL!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This picture just amuses me. It's the first time he's ever worn one.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Me and my 11y/o Dutch gelding Momentum aka 'Polo'

3'6 Jumpers 









Jump Canada Medal @ 3'6









Jump Canada Medal Flat Phase









Gymnastic Phase 









Hangin' Out









First round @ 3'6 Slightly awkward looking. 









Children's Medal @ 3'0 Summer 2007, my first year showing at the big shows. Another funny looking jump. lol


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't make fun of me! XD haha, I've gotten a ton better, no worries. Plus, that helmet doesn't fit me, I know I look like I'm wearing a watermelon. 
I'm riding a horse that my friend's mom owns; Zucchini. =] His show name is the Great Zucchini. Kinda like the great pumpkin? Haha! ;] 








ewww! DON'T LEAN FORWARD, ME! haha. He was probably tugging me, knowing Zucchini. 







Me hair looks funny in this one.. Zuzu actually stopped! :O







He is sway backed so you can't blame me for the posting... haha. But look at his trot- beautiful, right? Ah, he'd just been clipped and groomed, too. Yay Zuzu! 

=]


----------

